# Kayak surf fishing?



## Stros121 (Jun 15, 2011)

Would this kayak be okay for droping bait in the surf 200 to 400 yds?

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_170001_-1?N=581132415


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Yes, it would. I've done it on surf boards and white water yaks....so anything made for the ocean (self bailing, some sort of small keel/ridge) will work fine. 

However, for a bit more money, you could get a more versatile yak.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

No! Pelicans have a terrible reputation for quality and stability. Do not waste your money.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Was in the market to buy a kayak recently and did a little research. Most Pelican reviews I read for any given model generally weren't that great. I guess they're okay for the price but if your looking for a bargain monitor Craigslist and texaskayakfisherman.com in the classifieds. I was on a very limited budget myself and intended to use to paddle bait. The one I ended up getting had better review and was cheaper.
With a little patience you could probably find something of better quality. 
That's my 2 cents anyways.


----------



## Stros121 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I will look into a frenzy.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Stros121 said:


> Thanks for the info. I will look into a frenzy.


If dropping baits is all you want to do, a Frenzy is one of the best yaks you can buy for that purpose. If you think you might want to fish out of it at some point, you might want to consider a longer yak. Something in the 12 to 13 foot range is a good compromise.

Check out places like the Texas Kayak Fisherman classifieds. There are usually some decent deals there on used yaks.


----------



## speckrunner (Jul 22, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with the pelicans.. I have one and it works just fine.


----------



## BCSurf (Jul 13, 2011)

Aside from the already mentioned issues, another problem with the pelicans is that the boat is two pieces. The top of the yak is just fastened to the hull. Eventually, water will get inside. 

I was out fishing with some friends last year at San Luis Pass when we saw a kid have to get rescued by beach patrol because his pelican was so full of water. That won't happen with an ocean kayak

I agree with the frenzy if you just want to run baits, but would go a little longer if you want something that you could fish back in the bays without getting worn out paddling the shorter yak. Look on craigslist and TKF. There are deals out there every now and then.


----------



## TroutAle87 (Dec 8, 2011)

My buddy has a Pelican he uses for dropping off baits in the surf and it works just fine. But If your wanting to fish all day in one, I would go with something better for more comfort on the water. You could even get a paddleboard to drop off baits too. I've seen lots of people using those. Check out this link. They kinda look fun too.

http://saltyshores.com/wordpress/2012/03/20/general/my-dragonfly-boatworks-sup-video-review/


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Remember if you go too long, the ride back in WILL result in you rolling it over if there is any surf. 1 to 2 footers. Catch a wave on a 16 footer (yes I tried it) and you will go sideways!


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

Pelican's are the Yugo of the kayak world. Better to take your money and buy something better than a pos...


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

I would save my money and buy good used Yak. Check CL & TKF. There are alot of good use Yaks on those sites.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

When I first started kayaking baits we used a pelican. It made us appreciate the ocean kayak so much more when we upgraded it. It definitely gave us a good workout trying to horse that pig through the breakers. The ocean kayak cuts straight through them and we are out 500 yards in the time it took us to go 200 with the pelican.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

I bought a Pelican 4 years ago and have caught alot of fish out of it. I also use it to bring out baits in the surf. It's 12' and yes I have caught a few waves and got sideways, luckily I was in waste deep water when it tipped on me. But as for issues, I haven't had any. I used it until last summer when I finally got a boat.


----------



## nickm12 (Nov 22, 2011)

I took my 10 foot pelican kayak out about a mile Monday and didn't have any problems. Got it off craigslist for 100 bucks.


----------



## Stros121 (Jun 15, 2011)

Since posting this thread I have done more research. i will not gbe getting that pelican. I have got it narrowed down to a used Cobia and a Perception sport. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 14, 2005)

Friends don't let friends buy Pelicans. I too have witnessed the sinking of one in the gulf. Poor guy had to swim it back in. He was exhausted.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Razzorduck said:


> Friends don't let friends buy Pelicans. I too have witnessed the sinking of one in the gulf. Poor guy had to swim it back in. He was exhausted.


I was surf fishing a few years ago and saw a guy fishing out of his kayak two or three hundred yards out and down the beach a few hundred yards. He was by himself, so I kept my eyes on him as the day went on. Incidentally, there was little surf or waves that day. After a few hours, he started back in. As he got closer, it suddenly appeared to me that something had changed. I could still see him and the kayak, but things just didn't look the same. He finally got close enough I realized he was in the water, alongside his overturned kayak, swimming it in.

I paddled out to him and offered to tow him and the kayak back in, but he was so embarrassed, he refused. I stayed with him until he could get his feet on the bottom and walk it the rest of the way in. He and the kayak made it back in, but he lost all his gear.

Guess what kind of kayak it was????


----------



## wacowade (May 27, 2004)

Just because you can make a turd float, doesnt mean that you should use it in the ocean. My Pelican was the biggest mistake I could have made. Its like paddling with an anchor on the bottom. Bought a X Factor and have loved every second of it. 
Night and day difference. Usually those who like there Pelicans have never tried anything else. Just my opinion.


----------



## zparkertx (Feb 24, 2012)

I've known folks with a Pelican and it was fine but stability was an issue. I have a wilderness 135 and it does everything I want it to do. Bays, surf, Lake Travis, Conroe, trout fishing in CO, its going to Big Bend this weekend.


----------

